# finished my rear speakers



## frpower (Jun 13, 2008)

First id like to thank you all for helping me, your post and links gave me a lot of help in making a informed decision about which veneer products to use.I decided to use the veneer with the psa backer from veneersupplies.com i bought a 4x8 sheet so i would have enough for my actuall speaker boxes,test pieces for stain,and some for my small test box.So far it has worked out great,considering this is my first time using veneer,when the veneer arrived i let it and the substrate pieces acclimate indoors for a week,with the veneer sandwiched between two pieces of mdf. I then started on my small test box,which i did just so i could learn how to apply the veneer, see the best way to trim the edges,and if there was any problems it would be on the test box not my actuall ones.I used the venner scraper with the centerline technique,it was a little hard to get enough pressure at the corners,so after scraping i just put a board on and some weight and it seemed to make the corners stick down much better,as far as trimming the edges the bandit trimmer or using a knife didnt work well for me espically going against the grain,so i used my router and a good flush trimming bit and that worked great. The boxes are ¾ mdf ,sonic barrier dampning foam,Dayton xovers,terminals, and Dayton reference series speakers,the stands are solid oak,center tube filled with sand.Below are some pics.Iam now starting on matching front 3-ways towers. Once again I cannot thank you guys enough for all your help I really appreciate it. 

   ​


----------



## frpower (Jun 13, 2008)

now if i could just learn how to get the text and the pics lined up correctly.


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

Those are very nice cabinets !!!!:T

Cant wait to see the mains!!

Excellent work!!:clap:


----------



## frpower (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks rodny i really appreciate the nice comments,i was checking out your pics of your home theater thats awsome man,really top notch work,i like how you brought some car audio influence into it with the fiberglass baffle for the subs,i bet it sounds awsome,thanks again man,take care.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You did a great job on these... as Rodny stated, the finish is excellent! Professional looking IMO... :T


----------



## frpower (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks sonnie i appreciate your nice comments,and thanks to who ever lined up the text and pics for me.


----------



## ktaillon (Apr 3, 2007)

Nice job, what drivers did you use on them?


----------



## frpower (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks ken,the drivers are Dayton reference series rs125s 5" woofers and dayton dc28f silk dome tweeters.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Super job Chris:clap:

They would look great in any room system.


----------



## frpower (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks tony i really appreciate the nice comments from all of you.


----------

